# Phone Driver



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a Data and Connectivity cable and when i plug it up to the computer it finds it but it cannot find the information needed to download the driver. This cable came with no disc. My phone is a nextel i836. I will try my hardest to help but im not good with drivers thanks!
~Josh


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not used to anything but Nokia's, but you need the software for the phone to use it fully, try >>>These<<< and see if they help, I tried to find info on nextels site but as I'm UK they always want a zip code before I can go to what I want lol, but you may well find what you need on their site, otherwise go to the site I've given you and track down your phone and it's software, I found thew above, but it's not a good site, it's hard to find anything specific, but give these a go and see if it helps at all, try the phone tools first as thats the most likely one IMO.


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah the zip code is 42728


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

i looked on the website u gave me but i had no success


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

OK i installed iDEN GPS Upgrade utility and USB installion i did this and now i have my phone under the modems and it also appear in My Computer under other but i should also be able to put ringtones onto my phone and also pictures but i cannot copy and paste into the device (which is in the My computer). Any suggestions?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well no surprise the isp site had nothing I could find useful lol, not sure what software you installed there, is it part of phone tools ? that looks like the major thing you need for transferring things to your phone.

I can only suggest seeing if you can go into the phone under your my computer and see if it opens out like a hard drive would to show folders inside, but not sure if that is the best way to do things with these phones, I know with Nokia's once you install the software, you connect the phone and launch the software (make sure software is installed before connecting phone), it will then open out into like a browser window that allows you to navigate round your phone and upload\download tones etc, see if >>>This<<< page helps you, it explains how to install and use that software, hopefully it will get you started.


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

http://idenphones.motorola.com/iden/support/software/html/firmware_utility.html
thats the url that i used i found it on that website you gave me when i launch it it says OK READY TO PROGRAM! which the computer does and when i open the file named Mobile Device theres nothing there


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Moterala iDEN USB Modem also appears in my system listing as a modem so i can use it for connectivity BUT i need to know how to put ringtones and stuff on it if i havnt mentioned that before.... is there another program i can try?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

OK the software you installed is primarily to do with flashing your phones firmware to the latest version, so unless you know what your doing I suggest extreme caution with that software, what I think you need is phone tools from the above link, that seems to be what allows you to add\delete stuff from your phone, get that and see how you go.


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

well can u give me a direct url i cant find it


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

http://motorola.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/motorola.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=11286&p_topview=1

will this info help us i need to know how to access Motoral toosl or whatever it says


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

OK no wonder it was hard to find, it isn't free, you have to buy it from >>>Here<<< so I suggest asking your phone provider if they would supply you the software as part of your phone, otherwise you will need to find a 3rd party application to connect to you phone, this is why I stick to Nokia as there is so much free stuff around and support.
Not the answer you hoped for, but I'm unaware of software for that phone, although I might be able to point you somewhere that can help who will be used to the phone, but hopefully someone here can offer some software solution for you, hope it helps a bit anyway.

*edit
Just saw your reply, that sounds like PolyPhonix studio from Mike (LogoManager) which allows you to edit and create tones, you don't need that as you can use free applications to do that, you need the one I gave here or similar.


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

well um do you think you can try finding me a similar program im brok eand im only 14 lol


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I really don't know where to start, I'm the same as you when it comes to phones that aren't Nokia, but a search did find >>>This<<< which is a few applications that appear free on the surface, as to how good\useful they are but hopefully of use to you, just take care to read what they all do first, hope it helps.


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

nvm my friend gave me a copy anywya im confused on how to use it ive loaded it and setup the phone and it just says intilatizeing and ive tryed up loading pictures to it and it goes but where do i find them on my phonme?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well if your friend gave you a legal copy then it may be easiest to ask them to show you ?
If they only gave you a copy of their software then we can't help here as it's against the rules.
But one of the links above should be able to tell you more than I can personally, hope it helps a bit.


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

oh ok thanks


----------

